# Hofheim/Taunus MTB Trainingsgruppe erweitern!



## Taunusritter (30. März 2007)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus der näheren Umgebung Hofheims  ,

ich möchte weitere MTB-Fahrer ansprechen, die mit ab Hofheim fahren und trainieren wollen. Zur Zeit sind wir nur 1-3 Leute  . Es gab ja mal eine Hofheim-Tread hier, aber das Thema ruht wohl, wie mir der schwarze Kater sagte?!

Also, ich suche versierte Gleichgesinnte  . Ich fahre zur Sommerzeit zwei mal die Woche, Sonntag vormittag (relativ früh wegen Familiennachmittag...) und einen Abend in der Woche, tbd. Im Winter nur Sonntags. Bei jedem Wetter  außer im strömenden Regen losfahren. Versiert heißt, so 1000-1600HM auf 30-60km bei zügiger Gangart. Nicht fanatisch, aber eben stramm treten - klönen kann man auch beim Fahren...Trainingseffekt entsteht am besten beim Durchfahren. So bereite ich mich auf eine paar nette Rennen vor, natürlich zum Testen des Erreichten auch the best: Eppstein taunustrails  .

Ich mag beim Biken die Abwechslung. Also, ALLES rauf und runter = hoher Trailanteil. So viel zum Fahrstil und Fetisch... Ansonsten bin ich 40 Jahre jung und süchtig nach dem MTB, zum Ausgleich und Wohlfühlen. Ein leichtes Fully und vorne 20er Ritzel helfen dabei, wie auch Stück Kuchen am Fuchstanz!

Wer sich wiederfindet, kann ja mal antworten... Wir könnten uns z.B. Sonntags gegen 9:00 h und unter der Woche um 18:30h-19:30h in Hofheim  treffen, je nach Sonnenstand.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Hi Klaus,

der Thread "Touren ab Hofheim" ruht wohl nur wegen des Winters. Ich denke, dass es da in Kürze wieder los geht. Allerdings glaube ich wird dort ein etwas gemäßigteres Tempo gefahren, als sich Deine Beschreibung liest. Letzten Sommer waren wir meist zwischen fünf und zehn Biker/innen. Prinzipiell hat der ein, oder die andere aber sicherlich nichts dagegen auch mal etwas schneller zu fahren. Mein Vorschlag: Einigen wir uns auf den alten Thread und kündigen für eine geplante Tour einfach an, ob schneller, oder gemäßigter gefahren werden soll. Dann kann sich jeder selbst entscheiden, ohne noch einen Thread mehr durchsuchen zu müssen.

Bist Du die Taunustrails letztes Jahr gefahren? Welche Strecke? Wie lang hast Du gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. März 2007)

klaus w., bist du das etwa, der taunusritter ?

die beschreibung kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... 

wer sind die anderen beiden ?


----------



## Taunusritter (31. März 2007)

Hi Arachne,

danke für Deine Info. Es geht mir um kein "Abwerben" oder eine Parallelveranstaltung, ich hoffe einfach Leute zu finden, mit denen sich eine nette Tour fahren läßt. Um "zusammen fahren" zu können, sollte das Fahrtempo aber eben in etwa passen, sonst passiert das, was in unserer jetzigen Gruppe oft stattfindet: einer keucht bei 170er Puls und fühlt sich getrieben, andere laufen Standgas und vermissen Trainingseffekt. Zusammen ist man letztlich nur beim Stück Kuchen... Da hilft es nur, Gruppen zu bilden. Solch eine Gruppe hoffe ich erweitern und zu einem Regeltermin führen zu können.

"Mein Vorschlag: Einigen wir uns auf den alten Thread und kündigen für eine geplante Tour einfach an, ob schneller, oder gemäßigter gefahren werden soll. Dann kann sich jeder selbst entscheiden, ohne noch einen Thread mehr durchsuchen zu müssen."
--- guter Vorschlag. Ich hoffe, darüber hinaus zu einem echten Regeltermin - wie zum Bsp. einen Abend Sporttraining mit fixem Hallentermin - zu kommen. Nur bei Schlechtwetter anpassen, sonst immer derselbe Tag.
An welchem Tag seit Ihr den letztes Jahr gefahren, oder schwankte das?

"Bist Du die Taunustrails letztes Jahr gefahren? Welche Strecke? Wie lang hast "Du gebraucht?"
--- joh, ich fuhr die beglückenden 60 km mit 8 min Verspätung am Start hinterher. Zeitkorregiert bin ich dann nach 4:02h ins Ziel gekommen, natürlich etwas begünstigt durch die anfangs leere Strecke vor mir. Die Zeit ist mir aber relativ egal - es soll Spaß machen! Und das hat es  

Hi, Michael alias Vissefux,
joh, ich bin es  Nun, wir reden von Hofheimer Fahrgruppe - da zählte ich primär Ralph1 und Herb mit. Eben die, die nicht erst 10 km anradeln müssen, zurück im Kampf gegen die Dunkelheit. Natürlich rechne ich damit, Dich und Daniel alias schwarzer Kater in Hofheim zu sehen   Schön wär´s!!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> ...
> An welchem Tag seit Ihr denn letztes Jahr gefahren, oder schwankte das?
> ...



Montag und/oder Freitag und manchmal auch noch einen Tag am Wochenende. Gefahren sind wir dann um Staufen/Judenkopf. Einige fahren auch noch Mittwochs mit AWB, oder go-crazy ab Hohemark.

Nach meiner Erfahrung hier im Forum wird es mit einem fixen sportiven Termin schwierig werden.

Für die Taunustrails habe ich ähnlich lange gebraucht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. März 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Natürlich rechne ich damit, Dich und Daniel alias schwarzer Kater in Hofheim zu sehen   Schön wär´s!!


Hallo Ritter der Tau-Nuss!!!   Hab ich doch gleich erkannt, wer das ist.
Klar werde ich ab und zu mal dabei sein, wenn es die Zeitplanung zu läßt. 
Ist denn den "lites Fully" mittlerweile dem Projketstadium entstiegen?

Termin: Letztes Jahr hatte ich das mal montags angefangen, es wechselte aber dann später immer je nach Guide. Wäre aber auch für einen fixen Termin, wenn mir der passt, natürlich.


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Sonntags gegen 9:00 h



ich bin auch So gefahren ohne einen Termin zu machen, da es spontan losging....aber So um 9:00 geht mal gar nicht  ...unter der Woche um 18.30 ist ok. , denke wenn es wieder wärmer und heller wird wieder ab Hofheim gefahren wird. Das mit den unterscheidlichen Gruppen wegen des unterscheidlichen Leistungsstandes ist denke mal o.k. (da fallen mir gerade T.J. und Matthias ein ) deshalb kann dieser Terminfred ruhig parallel laufen.


----------



## T. J. (1. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke (und hoffe) auch, dass wir mit den Hofheim-Touren nach den Osterferien/Mitte April wieder loslegen können. Freu' mich auch schon drauf. 

Immer nur zur A****: Hofh./Zeilsheim/Höchst/Nied/Griesheim und als krönender Abschluss: Gallusviertel. Da wird man ja langsam rammdösig.  

Klappt bei mir unter der Woche aber auch nicht immer. 

L*G
T*J


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> --- joh, ich fuhr die beglückenden 60 km mit 8 min Verspätung am Start hinterher. Zeitkorregiert bin ich dann nach 4:02h ins Ziel gekommen, natürlich etwas begünstigt durch die anfangs leere Strecke vor mir. Die Zeit ist mir aber relativ egal - es soll Spaß machen! Und das hat es
> 
> Hi, Michael alias Vissefux,
> joh, ich bin es  Nun, wir reden von Hofheimer Fahrgruppe - da zählte ich primär Ralph1 und Herb mit. Eben die, die nicht erst 10 km anradeln müssen, zurück im Kampf gegen die Dunkelheit. Natürlich rechne ich damit, Dich und Daniel alias schwarzer Kater in Hofheim zu sehen   Schön wär´s!!
> ...



gibs zu, du wolltest letztes jahr bei den tt nur deinen extra auftritt haben. den hast du ja bekommen  
was bin ich froh, damals die kurzstrecke genommen zu haben und somit deinen auftritt miterleben zu dürfen  

euer weg von hofheim in die berge führt euch ja zwangsläufig in mein revier  
da könnten wir es wie immer so handhaben, dass es noch den ein oder anderen zustiegspunkt gibt ...
wenn ihr pünktlich als beispielsweise "9.30-express" an der gundelhard durchrauscht, kann man ja schon langsam anrollen und sich "aufsaufgen" lassen. dann muß auch keiner stehen bleiben und der trainigseffekt bekommt keinen knick


----------



## Taunusritter (1. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich mache unten mal einen konkreten Vorschlag. Mal sehen, ob sich was draus ergibt  



Arachne schrieb:


> Montag und/oder Freitag und manchmal auch noch einen Tag am Wochenende. Gefahren sind wir dann um Staufen/Judenkopf. Einige fahren auch noch Mittwochs mit AWB, oder go-crazy ab Hohemark.
> Nach meiner Erfahrung hier im Forum wird es mit einem fixen sportiven Termin schwierig werden.


--- das ist wohl genau das Problem, wie bringt man alle unter einen Hut. Ich persönlich mag Montags gar nicht - die Beine wollen nach dem Hauptfahren am Sonntag einfach ruhen. Mittwochs ist schlecht, oft beruflich Stress oder Dienstreise - da ist 18:30h oder 19:00h oft nicht drin. Mir paßte der Freitag gut, so zum Einläuten des WE eine spritzige Tour. Ich werde anpeilen, nach Ostern regelmäßig Freitags eine Tour zu unternehmen. Motto: in 2-2,5h auf so wenig km wie nötig so viele HMs wie möglich machen, ca. 1000 HM   Ich kreise dabei zumeist um den Staufen und die gegenüberliegende Seite zwischen Lorsbach und Eppstein. Da gibt es nette Trails und Forstwege, s. Taunustrails. Ich fahre zumeist die Strecke mit nur einer Pause am Mannstein o.ä. - ansonsten durchtreten, wie im Rennen...
Wer mitkommen mag - wir könnten uns z.B. am Türmchen treffen und an der Gundelhart z.B. noch Kelkheim-Jünger einsammeln! 18:30h wäre momentan noch zwingend, es wird zu früh dunkel.
Zum Fahren am WE - gemeinsam schwierig, da "Familienväter" oft früh los wollen... Heute war typisch. 8:50 Türmchen, 9:00h Schranke am Weg zum Meisterturm, 9:15h Gundelhart, 9:30h Fischbach, dann Feldberg-Wurzeltrailqual, Fuchstanz, Altkönig mit Downhillnervenkitzel am Limes, Hügel Burg Falkenstein, Rettershof, Staufen noch mal 2/3 angeflogen. Macht 60km, 1400HM, Kuchen (!), und viel, viel Spaß!! Zwei Pausen, Riegel so halb den Feldberg hoch und am Fuchstanz, sonst durchfahren. Und Wissefux und Ralph2 getroffen  
Wem das paßt, der möge sich doch gerne mal anschließen  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist denn den "lites Fully" mittlerweile dem Projketstadium entstiegen?


--- der Rahmen kommt jetzt endlich Mitte April... Habe geilen LRS geschossen bei Ebay, 600km 50% NP, leider ohne UST.  Jetzt sind die 12kg genommen... Das wird Spaß machen!!
Weiter schönen Urlaub, schwarzer Kater!

Gruß der lahmen Beine

Klaus


----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich mache unten mal einen konkreten Vorschlag. Mal sehen, ob sich was draus ergibt
> 
> ...



Hört sich verdammt gut an. Freitags habe ich öfter mal Zeit. 
Und dann noch ohne Pausen.  
Muss nur schauen, ob ich mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> ... Macht 60km, 1400HM, Kuchen (!), und viel, viel Spaß!! Zwei Pausen, Riegel so halb den Feldberg hoch und am Fuchstanz, sonst durchfahren. Und Wissefux und Ralph2 getroffen
> Wem das paßt, der möge sich doch gerne mal anschließen
> ...



Wie lange bist Du denn unterwegs gewesen (brutto/netto)? Hast Du Deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Taunusritter (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie lange bist Du denn unterwegs gewesen (brutto/netto)? Hast Du Deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?



Hi,

na, Du stehst ja auf Fakten 
Also, da wir den Feldberg hoch quasi komplett Trail fuhren = langsam, und die hardcore-Wege am Altkönig sicher auch keine Rennstrecken sind  , hatten wir nur 15,2 km/h Durchschnitt heute. Sonst, bei mehr Forstwegen, geht es auch mal auf über 17 km/h hoch. Neulich im Tiefmatsch hatte ich mal unter 12km/h...

Bin gerade extra für Dich  noch mal zu meinem Tacho gepilgert: ich irrte, es waren heute nur 56km, netto 3:40h, brutto wohl so 40min mehr - da wir nett Kuchenpause in der Sonne machten und viele Bekannte trafen... Ich war um 13:15h wieder in Marxheim am Futtertrog.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na, Du stehst ja auf Fakten
> Also, da wir den Feldberg hoch quasi komplett Trail fuhren = langsam, und die hardcore-Wege am Altkönig sicher auch keine Rennstrecken sind  , hatten wir nur 15,2 km/h Durchschnitt heute. Sonst, bei mehr Forstwegen, geht es auch mal auf über 17 km/h hoch. Neulich im Tiefmatsch hatte ich mal unter 12km/h...
> ...



Danke, mir helfen solche Fakten schon um abzuschätzen, ob ich mir eine Fahrt mit Dir zumuten kann! Hört sich für mich jedenfalls anstrengend an.

Sag mal, weißt Du zufällig von einer freien Wohnung in Marxheim, oder Diedenbergen?


----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na, Du stehst ja auf Fakten
> Also, da wir den Feldberg hoch quasi komplett Trail fuhren = langsam, und die hardcore-Wege am Altkönig sicher auch keine Rennstrecken sind  , hatten wir nur 15,2 km/h Durchschnitt heute. Sonst, bei mehr Forstwegen, geht es auch mal auf über 17 km/h hoch. Neulich im Tiefmatsch hatte ich mal unter 12km/h...
> ...



Ich glaube da werde ich nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube da werde ich nicht mithalten können.



Probieren geht über studieren! Wenn es mal zeitlich paßt, werde ich zumindest einmal mitkommen.


----------



## arkonis (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na, Du stehst ja auf Fakten
> Also, da wir den Feldberg hoch quasi komplett Trail fuhren = langsam, und die hardcore-Wege am Altkönig sicher auch keine Rennstrecken sind  , hatten wir nur 15,2 km/h Durchschnitt heute. Sonst, bei mehr Forstwegen, geht es auch mal auf über 17 km/h hoch. Neulich im Tiefmatsch hatte ich mal unter 12km/h...
> ...



Hochachtung   aber das wäre mir auch zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> nur 56km, netto 3:40h, brutto wohl so 40min mehr - da wir nett Kuchenpause in der Sonne machten und viele Bekannte trafen... Ich war um 13:15h wieder in Marxheim am Futtertrog.
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ich habs vermutet und is nun bestätigt: da muß ich passen, Du fährst (leider) in einer anderen Liga. Was aber nicht heißen soll, sich nicht mal kennenzulernen.
Dann ist das hier der "Hofheimer Leistungsfred" und der andere "Touren ab Hofheim" der "Hofheimer Tourenfred" ?  (Einer würde allerdings auch reichen, sonst muß man nur noch lesen lesen lesen lesen)


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2007)

also ich hab die jungs gestern am fuxtanz getroffen, nachdem ich vom feldberg runter kam.
wir sind dann noch mehr oder weniger gemeinsam zum altkönig hoch, wobei ich das tempo aus 3 gründen nicht halten konnte :

1. mein fully braucht dringend mehr luft im dämpfer, mein fahrstil glich dem eines känguruhs und somit ging die kraft mehr im dämpfer verloren als sonst was.
2. bin ich naturgemäß im frühling noch lange nicht fit. erst recht nicht, nach meinem schlechtesten wp-ergebnis aller zeiten ...
3. hatte ich am fuxtanz eigentlich die tour schon mental abgebrochen und wollte nur noch runter. dann wird sowas wie altkönig bergauf schon mal zur qual ...

ich hatte gestern am ende einen schnitt von 13,5 km/h, bei 34 km und 950 hm bei 2h31 min netto ...

@den, den keiner kennt : wir sind vom alten den heftigen trail runter mit der schlüsselstelle. hab sie nochmal genauestens beäugt und für mich den entschluß gefasst, dass ich doch lieber noch von den anderen gekannt werden möchte und dass derzeit mein leben noch sinn macht   also ist die sache auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben ...

@taunusritter : es war der hügel königsteiner burg dem technisch anspruchsvollen trail ins woogtal runter, an dem es mich dieses mal fast zerrissen hätte ...


----------



## Taunusritter (2. April 2007)

Also Leute,

um Mist-Verständnissen vorzubeugen: ich kann und will mich gerne bei Freitags-Touren einem gemäßigtem Tempo anpassen, man muß zwecks Training nicht immer 100% fahren - ich will eben nur "durchfahren" ohne viele Puls-Pausen. Ich freue mich, wenn wir es mal testen!!

Daher, ich werde am Freitag nach Karfreitag das erste Mal um 18:30h ab Hofheim eine "Feierabendrunde" drehen. Ziel sind 30-35km und 1000HM bei einem "kollektiven Tempo". Wir könnten meine "Feirabendquälrunde" fahren, sehr traillastig   Nach Monaten des Matsches dürfte uns das aber wie Asphalt vorkommen...

Also, wer will?

Gruß

Klaus


PS: häßßischäh Wiesenfux, black magic Epic-Kater, auf Euch kann ich zählen? Mal sehen, ob Ralph1 sich auch infizieren läßt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Daher, ich werde am Freitag nach Karfreitag das erste Mal um 18:30h ab Hofheim eine "Feierabendrunde" drehen. Ziel sind 30-35km und 1000HM bei einem "kollektiven Tempo". Wir könnten meine "Feirabendquälrunde" fahren, sehr traillastig...
> Also, wer will? ....


Morsche zusammen,
ich wär gern mitgefahren beim kollektiven Tempo, um die bzw. Deine traillastigen Strecken kennen zulernen (um den Staufen is ja auch mein Kinderzimmer), Karfreitag bin ich jedoch leider zum Geburtstag im Hintertaunus eingeladen (immerhin fahr ich da mit dem Bike hin).
Dann vllt. ein anderes mal.
(Oder hast Du die Strecke zufällig GPS-technisch aufgezeichnet ?)


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> 
> um Mist-Verständnissen vorzubeugen: ich kann und will mich gerne bei Freitags-Touren einem gemäßigtem Tempo anpassen, man muß zwecks Training nicht immer 100% fahren - ich will eben nur "durchfahren" ohne viele Puls-Pausen. Ich freue mich, wenn wir es mal testen!!
> 
> ...



Ok, 
ob ich es am 13.04. packe, weiss ich nicht. Die Woche drauf dürfte gehen.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> ich wär gern mitgefahren beim kollektiven Tempo, um die bzw. Deine traillastigen Strecken kennen zulernen (um den Staufen is ja auch mein Kinderzimmer), Karfreitag bin ich jedoch leider zum Geburtstag im Hintertaunus eingeladen (immerhin fahr ich da mit dem Bike hin).
> Dann vllt. ein anderes mal.
> (Oder hast Du die Strecke zufällig GPS-technisch aufgezeichnet ?)



Freitag *nach *Karfreitag.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freitag *nach *Karfreitag.


Uppss, danke *brilleputz*; da kann ich aber leider aaach nedwg. Besprechung Monatsabschluß + direkt danach Familienbesuch in Braunschweig übers Wochenende (inkl. Achterbahn fahr'n  im Heidepark Soltau); dann auf ein weiteres anderes mal...


----------



## KING_Lui (3. April 2007)

hallo zusammen ...
ich heiße jens und bin auf der suche nach ein paar mit denen ich ab und zu mal wieder eine runde mit dem bike drehen kann. bin durch zufall auf das forum hier gestoßen und wollte fragen ob ich mich euch mal anschließen dürfte. 
wäre nett wenn ihr mal schreiben könntet wo und wann ihr euch trefft. fahre zur zeit gute 3 bis 4 mal die woche ... also wäre auch schon vor dem 13.4 für eine runde zu haben  
gruß jens


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ...
> ich heiße jens und bin auf der suche nach ein paar mit denen ich ab und zu mal wieder eine runde mit dem bike drehen kann. bin durch zufall auf das forum hier gestoßen und wollte fragen ob ich mich euch mal anschließen dürfte.
> wäre nett wenn ihr mal schreiben könntet wo und wann ihr euch trefft. fahre zur zeit gute 3 bis 4 mal die woche ... also wäre auch schon vor dem 13.4 für eine runde zu haben
> gruß jens



Hi Jens,
morgen fahren die Afterwork Biker um 17:30 Uhr ab der Hohemark in Oberursel los.  Mehr ist hier in der Gegend so weit ich weiß für diese Woche noch nicht geplant. Ansonsten achte doch auch auf den Touren ab Hofheim Thread.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Waren die Hofheimer Freitagsabendtouren nicht für einen ausgesprochen hohen Plauschanteil bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Waren die Hofheimer Freitagsabendtouren nicht für einen ausgesprochen hohen Plauschanteil bekannt


Ich glaube, der Taunusritter sucht nicht unbedingt eine Plauschergruppe, sondern eher Leute zum Gas geben und da bleibt i.d.R. nicht mehr so viel Luft zum Plauschen übrig.


----------



## Taunusritter (7. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ...
> ich heiße jens und bin auf der suche nach ein paar mit denen ich ab und zu mal wieder eine runde mit dem bike drehen kann. bin durch zufall auf das forum hier gestoßen und wollte fragen ob ich mich euch mal anschließen dürfte.
> wäre nett wenn ihr mal schreiben könntet wo und wann ihr euch trefft. fahre zur zeit gute 3 bis 4 mal die woche ... also wäre auch schon vor dem 13.4 für eine runde zu haben
> gruß jens



Hi Jens, @ all,

also, ich kann am Freitag, den 13.04. das erste Mal abends unter der Woche fahren - vorher paßte wegen Ostern und Dienstreisen nicht.
Laßt uns da doch mal eine erste Runde in Angriff nehmen. Mein Vorschlag sind so 30km mit ca. 1000HM bei "flottem Tempo". Eine oder zwei Pausen, sonst durchfahren. Falls wir Tempounterschiede feststellen, kann der Schnellere eben den Berg rauf, wieder runter und noch mal rauf fahren...  Hauptsache der Tariningspuls bleibt oben  

Kommet in Scharen, treffen wir uns am Türmchen. Ich bin am 13. der mit dem lila-blauen Hardtail. Ich freue mich auf weitere nette Mitfahrer!!

Gruß aus Marxheim

Klaus


----------



## KING_Lui (7. April 2007)

also freitag der 13. am uhrtürmchen in marxheim ... werde da sein ... wann wollen wir los ?
ps bin der mit dem blau silbernen hardtail


----------



## Taunusritter (8. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> also freitag der 13. am uhrtürmchen in marxheim ... werde da sein ... wann wollen wir los ?
> ps bin der mit dem blau silbernen hardtail



Hi,

nicht irgendein Türmchen in Marxheim (kenn auch keinen Turm), sondern jenes Weinlokal DAS TÜRMCHEN in Hofheim-downtown, am Kirschgartenplatz = Zentralparkplatz.

Wann - nun, wie ich schrieb: 18:30h Start dort.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## KING_Lui (8. April 2007)

alles klar werde es schon finden


----------



## Brubus (9. April 2007)

habt ihr auch ne Truppe wo man als beginner mit einsteigen kann?


----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

Brubus schrieb:


> habt ihr auch ne Truppe wo man als beginner mit einsteigen kann?



 Hier das bietet sich für Dich an, denke ich. 

Edit: Oder wenn Du unter der Woche ab 15:00 Uhr Zeit hast, können wir uns auch mal spontan verabreden. 
Wie und was möchtest Du denn fahren?


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Brubus schrieb:


> habt ihr auch ne Truppe wo man als beginner mit einsteigen kann?



ei gude,

das posting von caro kann ich durchweg bestätigen. hoffentlich isses bald soweit, dass das wieder ne gewisse konstanz gibt.....


----------



## Carbonator (12. April 2007)

Sobald mein Rad wieder einsatzbereit ist, werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brubus (12. April 2007)

Ab 15 Uhr wird ein bisschen schwierig bin da noch am arbeiten aber 17 Uhr oder vielleicht auch mal 16 Uhr, das könnte ich mir einrichten! Die Strecke kann schon bergauf und bergab gehen  Die letzten Fahrten waren meistens Lorsbach dann über Gundelhardt Viehweide Meisterturm zurück nach Kriftel. Oder das ganze über Kelkheim.


----------



## KING_Lui (12. April 2007)

ich weiß das es ziemlich kurzfristig ist aber mich hat die laune bei dem guten wetter nochmal gepackt ... hat jemand lust so in einer guten stunde um 18:30 in hofheim am türmchen zu sein um den tag locker abzurunden ? 

ansonsten steht der termin morgen um 18:30 noch ?


----------



## Brubus (12. April 2007)

wie heftig wird es denn?


----------



## KING_Lui (12. April 2007)

lockere ausroll- und plauschrunde ... die letzten sonnenstrahlen halt noch genießen


----------



## Brubus (12. April 2007)

Lockere Runde hört sich gut an  bin dabei.


----------



## KING_Lui (12. April 2007)

alles klar bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusritter (12. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> alles klar bis dann



Bleibt es trotzdem bei morgen, 13.04., 18:30h Türmchen für eine sportliche Runde?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## KING_Lui (12. April 2007)

jep bleibt dabei ...


----------



## caroka (12. April 2007)

Brubus schrieb:


> Ab 15 Uhr wird ein bisschen schwierig bin da noch am arbeiten aber 17 Uhr oder vielleicht auch mal 16 Uhr, das könnte ich mir einrichten! Die Strecke kann schon bergauf und bergab gehen  Die letzten Fahrten waren meistens Lorsbach dann über Gundelhardt Viehweide Meisterturm zurück nach Kriftel. Oder das ganze über Kelkheim.


Hört sich gut an. Ich muss nur gegen 18-19:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Zur Auswahl stände Dienstag und Donnerstag.


----------



## Taunusritter (13. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> jep bleibt dabei ...



Hi,

leider muß ich heute Abend doch passen. Ich bin Karfreitag mit Halsschmerzen und leichtem Schnupfen gefahren. Der Übermut der süchtigen Mountainbiker wider aller Zeichen des Körpers...

Als Quittung hatte ich Ostern Druck im Schädel und massive Halsschmerzen  zum Glück 1cm über den Bronchien stehen geblieben und folgend die Woche über ätzenden Reizhusten. Aber keine quälenden Details! Stand jetzt sind da noch Reste  um nicht in eine erneute Schleife "Übermut" zu laufen, werde ich heute abend lieber nicht fahren und ein Jever in Hofheim downtown trinken...

Ich werde aber Sonntag eine schnelle Runde drehen, so Hochtaunus, 1300HM und 55km. Abfahrt 8:45h in Marxheim. Willst Du mit?
Und ab nächstem Freitag ist hoffentlich alles klar mit unserer Abendtrainingseinheit!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## KING_Lui (13. April 2007)

klingt auch gut  
muss spätestens um 14 uhr wieder zu hause sein aber das dürfte ja eigentlich kein problem sein oder ? 
wenn nicht dann wäre ich dabei ...


----------



## Taunusritter (13. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> klingt auch gut
> muss spätestens um 14 uhr wieder zu hause sein aber das dürfte ja eigentlich kein problem sein oder ?
> wenn nicht dann wäre ich dabei ...



14h schaffen wir locker. Du kommst aus Diedenbergen, dann laß uns doch um 9:00h am Sportpark Heide, Ostparkplatzseite (= Richtung Marxheim rüber) treffen. Dann rollen wir den Eselweg längs in Richtung Hochtaunus...

Ich lila-blaues Bike, Du blau-silbernes...

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## KING_Lui (14. April 2007)

alles klar


----------



## Taunusritter (19. April 2007)

Hi,

wer fährt außer mir, wohl Ralph1 und der MTB-Rakete KingLui noch mit zu einer straffen Trainingseinheit, 30km, >1000HM?
Wir checken die wildesten Trails zwischen Staufen und Bahaitempel ab...

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer fährt außer mir, wohl Ralph1 und der MTB-Rakete KingLui noch mit zu einer straffen Trainingseinheit, 30km, >1000HM?
> Wir checken die wildesten Trails zwischen Staufen und Bahaitempel ab...
> ...



wann genau, edler ritter ?


----------



## Taunusritter (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann genau, edler ritter ?



Sorry,

schlauer Fuchs, ich vergaß die Zeit: wie immer, 18:30h. Wir könnten evtl. schon auf 18:00h gehen, aber eher geht bei mir leider nicht - schei* Job... Treffen ist Türmchen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

gib noch mal den ungefähren streckenverlauf mit angepeilten zwischenzeiten an ...
würde dann eventuell irgendwo dazukommen und euer tempo etwas herunterbremsen  

kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es klappt, muß noch termine mit meiner mum koordinieren ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. April 2007)

Geht es hier um den Freitag oder um heute abend?


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Geht es hier um den Freitag oder um heute abend?



der edle ritter muß noch lernen, infos direkt im post unterzubringen   er formulierte die überschrift neu : *20.03 *... wobei es sicher der 20.04. werden sollte

ich ging von freitag abend aus ...

starker ritter lass dir sagen : überschriften liest kaum einer mit


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gib noch mal den ungefähren streckenverlauf mit angepeilten zwischenzeiten an ...
> würde dann eventuell irgendwo dazukommen und euer tempo etwas herunterbremsen
> 
> kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es klappt, muß noch termine mit meiner mum koordinieren ...



Wollte auch nochmal fahren. Ob es klappt.....?
Streckenführung und Tag wären hilfreich.


----------



## Taunusritter (19. April 2007)

Hi Ihr Überschriften-Frevler,

also, noch mal ganz klar: es geht um "immer wieder Freitags 18:30h Türmchen  falls nicht anders abgemacht", hier den morgigen 20.04.2007.

Nun, das "prinzipielle" Problem besteht: Ziel - geschlossene Trainingseinheit ab und an Hofheim,  ca. 2:10h netto bei ca. 30 möglichst trailigen km und 1000HM mit nur einer relativ kurzen Pause. Ich kann leider erst spät = 18:30h am Türmchen, evtl. auch mal 18:00h. Keiner will mit dem Auto anreisen, klar... 
Um Euch Kelkheimer treffen zu können, paßt wohl sinnvoll nur Gundelhart. Also kann man die Runde ab und an G. planen  aber die 2 x 5km An- bzw. Abfahrt ab Hofheim bzw. Kelkheim schmeißen noch den engen Zeitplan wegen Dunkelheit um 20:30h. Ich bin der schuldige Ritter, weil ich erst so spät kann... Klingt für mich nach eher Fahren müssen oder keiner Lösung.
Hinzustoßen zu einer Runde heißt automatisch, wesentliche Anteile zu verlieren  geht auch nicht wirklich... Zudem kenne ich "meine" Strecke bzgl. möglicher Treffzeiten nicht minutengenau  weil ich nie auf die Uhr schaue...

Meine standard-Strecke wäre:
- Türmchen ---> Wilhelmstrasse raus auf Landstraße ---> Runde zwischen Marxheim und Langenhain hoch und wieder runter (Eselweg) ---> Runde hoch nach Langenhain-Feriensiedlung, rüber zu Bahai und runter nach Lorsbach ---> Staufen ganz hoch ---> Staufen runter Kaisertempeltrail ---> Staufen ganz hoch, rüber, Mannsteintrail runter ---> Staufen halb hoch rüber zur Gundelhart ----> Ausklang, Trail nach Lorsbach und über Sportpark Heide heim oder in Richtung Meisterturm noch Trails einsammeln...

Nun, was können wir nur machen?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Um Euch Kelkheimer treffen zu können, paßt wohl sinnvoll nur Gundelhart. Also kann man die Runde ab und an G. planen  aber die 2 x 5km An- bzw. Abfahrt ab Hofheim bzw. Kelkheim schmeißen noch den engen Zeitplan wegen Dunkelheit um 20:30h. Ich bin der schuldige Ritter, weil ich erst so spät kann... Klingt für mich nach eher Fahren müssen oder keiner Lösung.
> Hinzustoßen zu einer Runde heißt automatisch, wesentliche Anteile zu verlieren  geht auch nicht wirklich... Zudem kenne ich "meine" Strecke bzgl. möglicher Treffzeiten nicht minutengenau  weil ich nie auf die Uhr schaue...
> 
> Meine standard-Strecke wäre:
> ...



also erst mal kannste ruhig mal auf die uhr gucken  tacho mit der möglichkeit, markierungen zu setzen kann auch hilfreich sein  

nach deiner strecke mögliche treffpunkte wären beispielsweise bahaii oder lorsbach. von der gundelhard sind wir kelkheimer in max. 5 min. in lorsbach city !

wie erschließt sich denn dem geneigten mitstreiter seiner ritterlichkeit der streckenabschnitt zwischen lorsbach und staufen  
du nimmst doch hoffentlich den schönen trail mit dem schönen steilstück  , der oberhalb vom kaisertempel rauskommt ...

oder etwa ganz hundsgewöhnlich hoch zur gundelhard (wo wir dann doch den treffpunkt wieder hätten) und über luschenforstautobahnen zum staufen ...


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

und so ganz nebenbei sollte noch ein eintrag im lmb (*l*ast *m*inute *b*iking) erfolgen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=i


----------



## Taunusritter (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie erschließt sich denn dem geneigten mitstreiter seiner ritterlichkeit der streckenabschnitt zwischen lorsbach und staufen
> du nimmst doch hoffentlich den schönen trail mit dem schönen steilstück  , der oberhalb vom kaisertempel rauskommt ...
> 
> oder etwa ganz hundsgewöhnlich hoch zur gundelhard (wo wir dann doch den treffpunkt wieder hätten) und über luschenforstautobahnen zum staufen ...



Ich fahre nie die Autostraße hoch, wir fahren doch MTB und nicht Roadbike  Ich fahre je nach Laune mal über den Mendelsonstein = das perverse Steilstück, oder aber ordinär die Strasse "Am Hasenberg" und den Schotterweg hoch, auch anstrengend...

Ich schätze, bei meiner Runde kämen wir so gegen 19:10h unten nach Lorsbach runter - Treffpunkt wäre der Strassenanfang hoch zur Gundelhart. Ab dort könnten wir zusammen fliegen.

Lesen das last minute-Forum andere/mehr Leute, als dieses hier? Macht es wirklich Sinn, dort auch reinzugehen, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> oder aber ordinär die Strasse "Am Hasenberg" und den Schotterweg hoch, auch anstrengend...
> 
> Lesen das last minute-Forum andere/mehr Leute, als dieses hier? Macht es wirklich Sinn, dort auch reinzugehen, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?



also doch pussy-weg   ich hasse diesen anstieg an den koppeln vorbei ...

lmb lesen mitunter auch leute, die nie diesen thread hier lesen.
außerdem wird es in den threads in der regel früher oder später etwas unübersichtlich.
im lmb stehen ganz klar die fakten und fertig.
außerdem hast du halbwegs einen überblick, wer so alles mitkommt ...

tja, taunusritter. du hast zum kreuzzug aufgerufen, jetzt mußt du da durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Ich fahre nie die Autostraße hoch, wir fahren doch MTB und nicht Roadbike  Ich fahre je nach Laune mal über den Mendelsonstein = das perverse Steilstück, oder aber ordinär die Strasse "Am Hasenberg" und den Schotterweg hoch, auch anstrengend...
> 
> Ich schätze, bei meiner Runde kämen wir so gegen 19:10h unten nach Lorsbach runter - Treffpunkt wäre der Strassenanfang hoch zur Gundelhart. Ab dort könnten wir zusammen fliegen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich fahren will, stöber ich der Übersicht wegen, erst mal im lmb. Dort kann auf den entsprechenden Thread verwiesen sein. Für mich ist das lmb die erste Adresse.


----------



## Taunusritter (19. April 2007)

Danke für Eure Info bzgl. last Minute für mich Newbee! Ich habe gerade mal einen Termin eingestellt.

Gruß


----------



## caroka (20. April 2007)

@Taunusritter
Ich versuche heute dabei zu sein. Sollte ich nicht pünktlich am Türmchen sein, dann bitte nicht warten. Da ich nicht weiß, wie der heutige Tag verläuft.

Tempo schnell und Schwierigkeit schwer ist natürlich heftig. Sollte ich beim fahren nicht mitkommen, werde ich mich absetzen.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

habt ihr schon die "konkurrenz"-veranstaltung um 16.30 uhr gesehen ?

also ich könnte mich derzeit am besten auf eine zeit dazwischen einstellen. so 17.30 uhr würde mir besser gefallen ...
soll ich auch noch ne tour anbieten ?  

also ich fahre auf jeden fall früher los und guck mal, ob ich vielleicht gegen 19.10 uhr in lorsbach bin. aber bitte nicht warten ...

klaus, welchen weg ab lorsbach hast du heute vor ? dann könnte ich euch eventuell entgegenkommen, falls du dich zeitlich verschätzt haben solltest ?
wie siehts mit handy aus ?


----------



## Taunusritter (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klaus, welchen weg ab lorsbach hast du heute vor ? dann könnte ich euch eventuell entgegenkommen, falls du dich zeitlich verschätzt haben solltest ?
> wie siehts mit handy aus ?



Hi,

ich werde heute 1 x standard fahren = Am Hasenberg, Schotterweg hoch am Modellflugplatz vorbei zu den schönen Koppeln zu der fiesen Steigung, dann Schotter-Highway gen Mannstein.

Mal schauen, wen ich einsammle...

Gruß


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

also mich wirst du heute nun definitv nicht einsammeln. habe soeben meinen fahrplan geändert und werde gegen 19.10 uhr am fuxtanz landen.
muß nämlich kurzfristig noch was in bad homburg abholen und daher plan b

sorry, vielleicht beim nächsten mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusritter (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4572

S. last Minute Termin, am 25.05.2007, wenn es nicht gewittert...

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2007)

wird bei mir heut mal wieder nix. geh jetzt einen neuen erdenbürgen willkommen heißen. vielleicht ja ein potentieller biker ...


----------



## KING_Lui (25. Mai 2007)

wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt ?


----------



## KING_Lui (25. Mai 2007)

habe bis 18:45 am türmchen gewartet ... ist aber niemand gekommen


----------



## Taunusritter (25. Mai 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> habe bis 18:45 am türmchen gewartet ... ist aber niemand gekommen



Hi Jens,

ich schrieb Dir gerade mail mit Erklärung... Sorry, Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache. Ich wunderte mich noch, dass Du bei lmb zusagst - und in Deiner mail aber absagtest.

So fuhrst Du und ich wahrscheinlich alleine...

Entschuldigender Gruß  

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

moin !
heut auch keine lust, raus zu gehen ?


----------



## Taunusritter (28. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> heut auch keine lust, raus zu gehen ?



Hi FOX,

"auch keine Lust"... Ich habe Lust, ich wollte um 9:00h fahren!! Aber es regnet - so warte ich auf Regenstop. Ich werde wohl ab ca. 18:00h - falls Familie nicht mault - mal in den Taunus hochschießen. Du wolle mit, ist der nasse Ar*** von der gestrigen DIMB-Tour schon wieder trocken?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

mal gucke, wie es bis dahin ausschaut ...

der nasse a***** ist schon lang wieder trocken


----------



## KING_Lui (1. Juni 2007)

jemand lust auf eine größere tour am sonntag ?


----------



## Taunusritter (1. Juni 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> jemand lust auf eine größere tour am sonntag ?



Hi,

unsere Gruppe fährt Sonntag früh eine große Hochtaunus-Runde. Etwas zu langsam für Dich, aber wenn Du mit uns Opas mit magst  
Wir treffen uns früh - schon um 8:50h an der Gundelhart oder um 8:30h oben in Hofheim an der Meisterturmweg-Schranke.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KING_Lui (2. Juni 2007)

k ich denke ich werde an einem von beiden punkten da sein und bin auf neue wege für mich gespannt


----------



## KING_Lui (2. Juni 2007)

sind wir bis 12:15 wieder zurück ? ansonsten klinke ich mich vorher irgendwo aus...


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

von mir aus auch gerne länger wie 12.15 ...
ausklinken in der regel möglich ...

bis morsche früh dann ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juni 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> sind wir bis 12:15 wieder zurück ? ansonsten klinke ich mich vorher irgendwo aus...


Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird wohl morgen bis 15 Uhr gefahren. Aussteigen ist, wie der fux schon sagte, bei entsprechender Ortskenntnis aber immer möglich.


----------



## KING_Lui (5. Juni 2007)

morgen jemand auf eine feierabendrunde lust ?   so gegen 18 uhr am türmchen. denke mal so bis 21 uhr.


----------



## Taunusritter (1. April 2013)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus der nÃ¤heren Umgebung Hofheims,

Ich bringe diesen Tread mal hoch, um potentiell Interessierten die Chance auf ein Entdecken zu geben 
(Keine Konkurrenz zur Beinhart-Gruppe. Hier geht es ums Wochenende.)

Es ist zwar nicht mehr 2007, sondern 2013. Aber das hat nichts daran geÃ¤ndert, dass 2-5 Biker aus der NÃ¤he Hofheims regelmÃ¤Ãig (vorrangig am Sonntag-Vormittag um 9:00h) MTB fahren gehen. Am liebsten Hochtaunus, aber auch mal Idstein oder Platte. Manchmal auch nur Lokalrunde, es gibt ja genug HÃ¼gel in der NÃ¤he. Dank Ã¼ber die Jahre gesammelter sehr guter Streckenkenntnis kennen wir viele tolle Wege und speziell Trails!

"Wir" sind altersmÃ¤Ãig 40er und Anfang-50er und fahren eher zÃ¼gig. Wie ich 2006 mal schrieb:
Also, ich suche âversierte Gleichgesinnteâ  . ...Sonntag Vormittag (relativ frÃ¼h wegen Familiennachmittag...). Bei jedem Wetter â auÃer im strÃ¶menden Regen losfahren. Versiert heiÃt, so 1000-1600HM auf 30-60km bei zÃ¼giger Gangart. Nicht fanatisch, aber eben stramm treten...

Wer mal mitfahren mag, melde sich doch mal gerne per Nachricht.

GruÃ

Klaus


----------



## Brubus (1. April 2013)

Hallo Taunusritter,

Ich komme gegebenenfalls demnächst mal drauf zurück.


----------



## Patrick86 (28. Oktober 2013)

Dito!
Wobei mir die Ansage von 1000-1600HM in 30-60 Km n bisschen Angst macht 

Bin auch Winterradler!

Cheers
Patrick


----------



## Taunusritter (4. November 2013)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Dito!
> Wobei mir die Ansage von 1000-1600HM in 30-60 Km n bisschen Angst macht
> 
> Bin auch Winterradler!
> ...



Hi Patrick,

kein Angst  Ich bzw. wir sind minimal "sportlicher" unterwegs, mehr nicht. Gestern z.B. 1050Hm auf matschigen Wegen, kein allzu forsches Tempo. Winter halt...
Wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, könntest Du um 8:45h Sonntags bei mir in Max´em sein. Manchmal verlegen wir auch auf Samstags, falls das Wetter dann besser sein sollte. Schreibe doch ggf. mal PN.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-tech (29. Januar 2014)

gude zusammen,

heisse marc, bin 33 jahre alt u. wohne in flörsheim. würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. seit ihr momentan sonntags am fahren?

vg


----------



## bike-tech (29. Januar 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Taunusritter (31. Januar 2014)

bike-tech schrieb:


> gude zusammen,
> 
> heisse marc, bin 33 jahre alt u. wohne in flörsheim. würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. seit ihr momentan sonntags am fahren?
> 
> vg



Hi Marc,

joh, wir sind ganzjährig am Start... Wir fahren Sonntags vormittags und bei Schlechtwetter alternativ Sa-nachmittags. Momentan bei dem unglaublichen Matsch bleiben wir oft around Vordertaunus, oft geht es aber doch hoch zum Feldi oder Altkönig in den Hochtaunus.
Ich schreibe Dir eine PN, wann Du wo sein könntest, wenn Du diesen Sonntag mitfahren magst. Das Wetter soll trocken, aber nasskalt sein.

Gruß aus Marxheim

Klaus


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich werde ab Freitag als Praktikant in Frankfurt sein. Ich würde gern mitfahren, auch unter der Woche. Wenn jemand fährt würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Grüsse, 

William


----------

